# Pictures of your trail horse.



## Painted Horse

Well mine are just snap shots.

My gelding loves to roll after a ride








Snow or sand doesn't seem to matter









His other favorit hobby is eating








A daughter on one of my mares









Another daughter on one of my favorite geldings









A mare I use to babysit a lot of new riders









Me on my main gelding









The Geldingmy daughters have stolen from me


----------



## lilruffian

This is my girl Chico a few years back on our week in Cadomin,








This one is from this winter


----------



## tinyliny

Painted Horse,
YOu gotta watch those sneaky daughters; they'll steal that pretty black one too, if you turn your back on them.

ARe the dead looking lodgepole pines in that one photo due to a disease or is that a fire result?


----------



## Painted Horse

Beatle Kill 

They have tried to steal the black one, But he bucks once in a while when he has his little hissy fits. The girls seem to trigger that more than I do. They haven't learned how far they can push that horse before his temper flairs.

The problem with daughters, is they steal your horse, So you go buy another horse, and another till you have a whole herd, then the girls grow up and leave you with more horses than you can ride.


----------



## BlueSpark

My buckskin mare I just sold this spring. Too spooky for mountain riding, went on to be a barrel horse








My very exciting little appaloosa filly. 2 this year, best head I've ever seen on a young horse, heck on any horse. She notices everything but never spooks. Excited to get her in the mountains in a few years








Fantastic trail gelding I ride. Drafy/appy, will go up, down or through whatever you point him at:








My new mountain horse. Quite likely the funniest looking arab I've ever seen. Never seen her spook, you can pony other horses off her, etc. The more I ride her the more i like her


----------



## EmilyJoy

Celeste said:


> I would like to see more pictures of some of the horses that you all talk about so much. My horse, AD Sshabecca (AKA The Psycho Princess) had some pictures taken yesterday by a photographer. I didn't get any of her all tacked up. Can some of you post some of your favorite pictures of your horses?



Oh what a pretty horse! What kind is she?


----------



## Celeste

She is an Arabian. Egyptian bred. She is pretty high strung for a trail horse, but she is settling down. I am not interested in spending the time and money on showing, so I may as well ride her.


----------



## EmilyJoy

Celeste said:


> She is an Arabian. Egyptian bred. She is pretty high strung for a trail horse, but she is settling down. I am not interested in spending the time and money on showing, so I may as well ride her.


Wow! :shock: (I guessed her to be a Quarter/Arabian) She looks "stockier" and prettier then most I've seen, the biggest thing that turns me off of Arabians is that their neck seems to be the same size from their chest to neck instead of thicker at the neck and narrower at the top.(like most horses)....And anyway pretty nice trail horse hope she does well for you!:wink:

I ride a Quarter horse and a solid Paint...Slow computer so I won't download pictures...:?


----------



## BarnflyStables

This is Clu. She is my trail warrior.


----------



## Celeste

EmilyJoy said:


> Wow! :shock: (I guessed her to be a Quarter/Arabian) She looks "stockier" and prettier then most I've seen, the biggest thing that turns me off of Arabians is that their neck seems to be the same size from their chest to neck instead of thicker at the neck and narrower at the top.(like most horses)....And anyway pretty nice trail horse hope she does well for you!:wink:
> 
> I ride a Quarter horse and a solid Paint...Slow computer so I won't download pictures...:?


She is stocky. 
She is too fat as well. So am I.
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## phantomhorse13




----------



## Janna

peruvian paso xD before a ride.










and this girl retired this year lol
shes 26


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Blackjack....



















sticking his toungue out at me...


----------



## apachewhitesox

Here is a couple of pictures of my main horse Sammy who is fantastic on trails.















I do also have my tb Apache though he isn't quite as good on trail, though still good.


----------



## chandra1313

*My horses*

This is Shammy 3yr twh/arab a friend gave us. She went on her first trailride this past weekend.


----------



## chandra1313

This is Moon 13yr old quarter horse. She is rock steady as a trailhorse. I knew I wanted her when my husband and friend went and looked at her and both jumped on her bareback with only a halter.


----------



## BlueSpark

Some updated pictures of my arabian "Regal Ladybird", my main trail horse.


----------



## Fingerlakes

My gelding


----------



## EmilyJoy

BlueSpark said:


> Some updated pictures of my arabian "Regal Ladybird", my main trail horse.


Love the first picture. The dog is like "I'm out of here!"


----------



## EmilyJoy

Here's a pic of our fuzzes (taken in the early spring).








Maybe later I can get some _good _pictures.


----------



## livestoride

Here is my girl, Gem. She is mostly Arab with 1 QH on her papers way back. She is actually registered breeding stock pinto and half arab. We trail ride, do endurance and play around with some jumps in the arena. She HATES bare wood especially if it is all piled up which makes riding in the woods interesting. Have a deer or turkey jump out right in front of her or a baby bird land on the cheek of her bridle and hang on for the ride and it is no problem though.


----------



## Celeste

Awesome hairdo!

I am loving all these pictures!


----------



## livestoride

I like that braiding style becasue I feel like it still allows protection from the bugs, but allows more air to move through it for cooling. Gem thought it was a torture session getting it done.


----------



## BlueSpark

> Love the first picture. The dog is like "I'm out of here!"


The little dog was a rescue, kept in a kennel 23 hours a day from 6 weeks old to 6 months. I don't know if it was lack of socialization during an important developmental stage or she was born this way, but she has the IQ of a turnip. Thankfully she's quick on her feet or she wouldnt be around the horses at all. Just before the pic was taken I think her thought process was:

"large horse(wags tail)"
"running towards me(wags tail)"
"Gonna run me over! RUN!!!!!!"


----------



## Celeste

livestoride said:


> I like that braiding style becasue I feel like it still allows protection from the bugs, but allows more air to move through it for cooling. Gem thought it was a torture session getting it done.


It looks like it would take a long time.........


----------



## ringosmomma

These are all of Ringo my QH/Morgan. Im working him up to being a great trail horse


----------



## Fingerlakes

Oh, I can't forget Lola..


----------



## lacey met

*my trail horses*

the bay one is my 17 year old arabian iv had her for 9 year she is wounderfull trail horse she love the trails and never gets tired, she not spooky at all. and the sorrel one is a 9 reg quarter horse geilding we had him sinse 6 mounths he is as boom proof as they get, he is a wounderfull kids horse, the only thing he gets skidish of is cows. but we just found out that he has cancer


----------



## HarleyWood

the first picture is my moms old horse and my trail horse that passed. and on the right my horse that i trail ride. then is my moms little brown paint thats her trail horse, my QH in the middle and my barrel horse on the right.















i have stolen my moms horse a few times, her tb/clyd, her QH, her little paint is now half mine


----------



## QOS

These are my boys...both Quarter Horses. Biscuit is a terrific guy and becoming a really good trail horse. He isn't spooky but he sometimes will not lead - has a tendency to gallop not canter/lope but he is working on it. Sweet as pie and gentle. Sarge was really trained to team pen, work cows etc. with a little bit of trail riding thrown in. He is not a huge fan of trails unless he is leading which is rare. He thinks it is for sissies...but he has the sweetest personality and is very loving. Biscuit is my horse, Sarge is the hubby's horse. Sarge will go just about anywhere he is pointed. He is brave, take charge kind of horse and looks great doing it. 

LOL can y'all tell I think my boys are the bomb?


----------



## Tarpan

Buck is my everything horse but we mostly ride trails together.  He is a Missouri Foxtrotter/Arabian cross.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Weeeellllll, mine is technically my barrel horse, but we trail ride on a daily basis.  She is my "go to" girl and has the silliest personality.  If I ever started competitively trail riding, she would be the one I'd take.


----------



## EmilyJoy

Here's Sophie, a reg. paint horse...14.2 hh...A fast walker with a sensible mind for the most part.. 
















And a "spotted" picture! (What in the world happened to the camera? :?) I think the lens must have got splashed.


----------



## Wallee

Here is my boy Thunder!


----------



## goodhrs

This is my little quarter mare & I a couple months ago.


----------



## Haley

My show horse, trail horse, driving horse... basically she specializes in being awesome. :wink:


----------



## kait18

denny boy









relaxing before we get to the trailer









trail horse in the making : bailey (he has put on alot more weight . need update pictures)









and my personal favorite half retired trail horse : jessie

















before hitting the trails around the farm









love these guys. somehow they always make a bad day into a good one


----------



## phoenix

This is my trail buddy Phoenix

He's 11 this month and isn't the best trail horse in the world, he still needs some work. He's going to get this this summer, got him booked in with a trainer to help get him over his trail spazzys and make him even more awesome than he already is.

All ready to go 








(Please ignore my idiotic face, i had no idea photos were being taken, and the fact my boy looks like he swallowed a hippo, he was a bit tubby a few months back)


----------



## skeeterbugluv1633

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...192906_100002197670565_649417_201517404_n.jpg


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom

Here is my sweetness taking a break in between rides today


----------



## gunslinger

Here's my girl Lacy.

God never made a sweeter horse.


----------



## gunslinger

This picture is riding the Conasauga river trail on the Tennessee Georgia state line, November, 2011


----------



## FlyGap

Great looking horses guys!

First up, Dash, 14 Reg. QH. Great mare, Husband bought her so he could ride with me 8 years ago. Always a fatty but she is our cadillac, never been on a smoother ride.








Then my guy, he's 5, Quargan? pretty bomb proof and a total mountain goat.
































And Cowboy, got him for our daughter, we ride him often to put more miles on him. Quarab, 15, sturdy little guy, such a doll.


----------



## arrowsaway

Smoke, 14 yr old TWH gelding and trail horse extraordinaire. There's nothing he won't go over, under or through. Pretty much zero spook on the trails. A tom turkey exploded out the bushes last ride, not two feet from us. Smoke never gave it a second thought. He really seems to LOVE what he does, and that makes me happy.

<3 my boy.


----------



## grayshell38

Went for a ride on some new trails today. Bugs were horrible, so she got to wear her mask for the ride. 
And the second picture is her letting herself back into the barn.


----------



## karebear444

Some pics of my awesome trail horse, Mariah. Have had a ton of fun with her and wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## QHDragon

My trail and show horse, Skye. 









Trail riding in our show saddle...oops!


----------



## RosiePosie06

Well this is Ryan. We don't do mountains or camping or even really go on trails... We have to go down a couple roads to make our way to a good field and some dirt road neighborhoods. But I've never done much trail riding, and when we are consistently going on "trails" I can really trust him. So we may go on fake trails, but he's a little trail blazer in my eyes!


----------



## poppy1356

Well here is my girl, an 18 year old Egyptian Arabian. She has turned out to be an amazing trail horse even though she is still green. Only spooks at things that don't move, like giant rocks. We ride down the roads to get to trails and she couldn't care less about cars, trucks, or stupid people yelling, but those rocks, they will eat horses :lol:.

She's resting up before our long trail ride.


----------



## livestoride

poppy - maybe it is an arab mare thing. Gem is very similar  Deer, dogs, cars, motorcycles...doesn't even blink an eye. A pile of sticks alongside the trail and watch out!


----------



## mvinotime

Love all the great pics in this thread  This is my Paint boy Tux who I have had for two and a half years and has turned into such a wonderful trail horse! He had not done trails before I got him and now he is a champ! He also seems to just love it! Also here is one of my new QH girl Star who I have had only a month on our very first trail ride this weekend  She did great! Love my horses!


----------



## Amlalriiee

This is my QH/arab mare Mackenzie. We sometimes argue about whether she's going to do something on a trail or not, but I trust her with my life. I've never come off of her despite her crazy antics, and she's only hurt me once throwing one of her fits she used to have...we've made progress since then 

Us after my first time swimming a horse...I look quite silly...was excited









Following a cow at a clinic (she later tried to bite it to make it go faster)









Same clinic...one of my favorite pictures of us


----------



## DriftingShadow

All of these horses are so beautiful! I am trying to muscle up my new boy Drifter to be an english eventing horse eventually, but until then he is my trail soldier. Nothing beats having a good trail buddy!

I included a picture of him covered in mud from the pasture pond. Going into the water until it reaches his nose is a favorite past time of his haha. And then he likes to roll.

BEAUTIFUL HORSES, everyone!!


----------



## Spotted Image

This is my seven year old Appaloosa Mare, I have owned had her for 2 months. She wasn’t want I had plan on getting but I’m glad I do. She is purely halter bred, but trained for Western Pleasure. I have her started on barrel racing and she is becoming a steady trail horse. She has only been trail rode lightly, before. Nothing spooks her or bothers her, but we are working on leading and riding alone. 
















Then this is my dad’s 12 year old Tennessee Walker Gelding. He takes an experience rider mostly, because he has a case of “crazies” most people say. I will ride him regularly too, as he is a fun but fast ride. He just has to much energy for his own good. Reason people call him crazy is because when we got him you barely could ride him at an controlled speed and he though you should be able to mount at a spinning slow run. He is much better now, but has some fine tuning.


----------



## trailhorserider

Gray: Isabelle, 18 yr old Missouri Fox Trotter mare. She's my "fast" trail horse. 

Chestnut: John, 19 yr old BLM Mustang gelding. He's my steady-Edie trail horse. He takes his job very seriously! 

Dark bay/black going gray: Zane, 2 yr old QH/Missouri Fox Trotter cross gelding. Isabelle's foal. He's my trail horse in training. :lol:


----------



## horseandme




----------



## horseandme

this is my 7 yr old buckskin.best thing ever


----------



## RosiePosie06

Amlalriiee said:


> This is my QH/arab mare Mackenzie. We sometimes argue about whether she's going to do something on a trail or not, but I trust her with my life. I've never come off of her despite her crazy antics, and she's only hurt me once throwing one of her fits she used to have...we've made progress since then


She's beautiful! And your description of her reminds me of my horse. Sometimes he just doesn't want to do something! But we love our horses anyway


----------



## Saranda

This is my Latvian Warmblood gelding Snickers. We do mostly trail riding, but also some jumping, and I aspire to enter some beginner level show jumping competitions, when we're both ready for it. He's a wonderful, bold and funny character, and enjoys trails very much - I really feel I can trust him my life. We do everything bitless and he's also nice in trick training.


----------



## QHDragon

poppy1356 said:


> Well here is my girl, an 18 year old Egyptian Arabian. She has turned out to be an amazing trail horse even though she is still green. Only spooks at things that don't move, like giant rocks. We ride down the roads to get to trails and she couldn't care less about cars, trucks, or stupid people yelling, but those rocks, they will eat horses :lol:.
> 
> She's resting up before our long trail ride.


Didn't you know that all the scary monsters live under rocks?!


----------



## kac7700

Whiskey, my 17-year old QH/Arab. Excellent trail horse! (Just letting the little one sit for a picture in a soft arena though!)


----------



## flytobecat

My two girls -
My grey Willow. She's a kick butt trail horse. She's smooth to ride, and has a big heart. She'll try just about anything I ask of her.







This is Mona. She was an amazing trail horse, but I don't ride her as much as I used to now that Willow's my #1 horse. She's gets spooky on the trail now. I also think she is starting to loose some of her eyesight. She's still a pretty awesome mare though, especially on poles.








Trails -Zane looks great!


----------



## poppy1356

QHDragon said:


> Didn't you know that all the scary monsters live under rocks?!


Oh yes she reminds me every time. She rarely spooks but when she does she drops to her knees and flys sideways at about 100 mph lol. Then looks for food like nothing happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Rescue turned trail horse in training....Sasha.


----------



## HagonNag




----------



## HagonNag

My marshmallow, Mr. Big Stuff is above, mainly because I'm still figuring out how to get text and picture in the same post when I'm copying a picture. Sorry. Big is currently out of shape because I haven't been riding as much as usual. But when he's in shape he's a tank on 4 legs. Don't point him where you don't want to go...and you'd better have a clear idea of where you want to go, otherwise you might have discussions... LOL Totally safe. Completely opinionated.


----------



## flytobecat

oooh!, I like him


----------



## Onna and Austin Adams

my moms trail horse is the funniest ever she loves to get inthe water and splash it on the other horses


----------



## CharliesMom

My big guy after a photo shoot lol, he's a show and a trail kinda guy.


----------



## Thyme

Here is my Fable girl!
15.3hh-16hh Appaloosa mare/bull dozer!
<3





































And Ejie! Future trail horse


----------



## its lbs not miles

Painted Horse said:


> Beatle Kill
> 
> They have tried to steal the black one, But he bucks once in a while when he has his little hissy fits. The girls seem to trigger that more than I do. They haven't learned how far they can push that horse before his temper flairs.
> 
> The problem with daughters, is they steal your horse, So you go buy another horse, and another till you have a whole herd, then the girls grow up and leave you with more horses than you can ride.


The solution is get horses taller than they can mount. :lol: Worked for me. If she gets off alone she has to find a stump (my mare is not walking into a ditch). Never have to worry about my daughter taking either of my horses. Now my sons are a different matter, but they aren't as interested in going riding. They just look after them if needed.

I don't "trail" ride per se. I've ridden on trails, but that was only because I happen to be riding that way and the trail was there. They usually aren't "horse" trails or even maintained trails in many cases. Just trails through the woods. Dirt roads that provide a 3 mile short cut vs going 8 miles on hwy to reach the same point are popular with me too :lol:

I haven't asked permission to post their photo, so I've covered up the person I let ride my mare last month. (Don't often get pictures of me on her)

She doesn't mind snakes, other critters, cars, SUV's, etc...., but we're still working on bigger or noisier items like buses, tractors and motorcycles. She's only 16.1, but my daughter can't see over her back and can't mount without some means getting higher.


----------



## livestoride

Thyme - Fable girl is gorgeous!!! She looks like she is a great ride too.


----------



## Thyme

Thank you! She is really great, one of those forever horses. I can throw anyone on her in any situation without having to worry


----------



## Mason72

Thyme.. those are some nice looking horses.


----------



## Celeste

its lbs not miles said:


> The solution is get horses taller than they can mount. :lol:


If my kids can't get on them, I sure can't get on them..............

Those are some beautiful horses.


----------



## WesternRider

i have posted these pics before but because ill be rideing the trails as soon as her owner gets back(im leaseing Bailey but im to afraid to ride a bombproof horse bymyself LOL)


----------



## Oldhorselady

First trail ride away from home...


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

*Sorry just gotta show of my trail horse too*

Sorry just gotta show of my trail horse too


----------



## FlyGap

Man you rock!
Whats his name, breed, age? Did you do all his training?
Love it! Kudos!!

Also wanted to add that I love his gear! Such a handsome getup, LOVE me some black and white 
on bays!


----------



## Celeste

If I ever become suicidal, I may try shooting off of my horse..................

I am so impressed with horses that put up with that.


----------



## kait18

7thhorsesoldier said:


> Sorry just gotta show of my trail horse too


with a horse like that you hsould do reenactments.. you would get a mighty round of applause for doing that in public  

kudos


----------



## HarleyWood

Celeste said:


> If I ever become suicidal, I may try shooting off of my horse..................
> 
> I am so impressed with horses that put up with that.


id have to agree. my boys would flip out if i even got close to them!


----------



## QOS

I think Hubby would like to shoot off of Sarge!!! Wow...thanks for sharing those pictures - your horse is a saint for laying there!

Here is recent picture of Biscuit and me on our ride Wednesday. This was snapped by my riding buddy's phone.


----------



## Pattilou

This is Beau Jackson my 6yo TWH/SSH goes anywhere I ask him to.


----------



## QHH

7thhorsesoldier said:


> Sorry just gotta show of my trail horse too


WOW! Lovely horse, fantastic photos!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Here is Spirit the first day I went to test ride her to see if I wanted to buy her. She turned out to be a great trail horse even though she was a yard ornament for the last three years. She likes getting out and exploring much better than doing nothing in a yard.


----------



## Mason72

great looking horses.. really like the lay down and shoot horse. that is killer


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

FlyGap said:


> Man you rock!
> Whats his name, breed, age? Did you do all his training?
> Love it! Kudos!!
> 
> Also wanted to add that I love his gear! Such a handsome getup, LOVE me some black and white
> on bays!


Hey there, His nickname is Javelin, he turned four a couple month ago, The person I bought him from did the basic saddle breaking, giving to the bit, ECT. But I taught him to lay down and some other cool stuff. He's doing REALLY good for a 4 yr old. 

The saddle is a Stonewall Endurance saddle which I regretfully have to sell be cause it no longer fits him. Here's some more picture's below.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Here's a one more.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Celeste said:


> If I ever become suicidal, I may try shooting off of my horse..................
> 
> I am so impressed with horses that put up with that.


LOL yeah, if you ever do become suicidal make sure you start from the ground if you start from the saddle you'll only get one shot off JK. Some horses never ever get used to the sound of gunfire, but if you earn their trust they'll let you do a whole lot.


----------



## Roperchick

alright ill bite. heres charlie









his first trail (i think he was 2....maybe 3 idk haha)


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Sophie's second trail ride, 32 days under saddle...


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This is BB my amazing trail pony!


----------



## Princess Bubblegum

I live on a property with tons of trails, rivers, and lakes.  So much fun! My horses are bomb proof from it. This is my Haflinger.


----------



## lilkitty90

heres my trail ride from yesterday on my mustang, Baby. i love this girl to death!
























and her from our easter rider








Sparta my trail horse in training


----------



## BlooBabe

I was kind of shocked to see how many of you trail on Arabians. Most of the ones I've seen on a trail are terribly spooky and very flighty.

Bloo, he's my 35 year old quarter paint. He's a tank and 100% amazing on the trails. He knows his job so well I can drop the reins and he'll find the safest easiest way in and out. He's my first horse and my number one that I've retrained from the ground up.

Harold, he WAS my mother's 18 year old 17.2hh Belgian gelding. He's blind in one eye and is very picky about who rides him but if he has a good rider on his back he's an amazing horse. I'm working on his confidence as a lead horse and going out on his own. He used to drive but when his mate died he refused to go so I've turned him into a trail horse. 


Just a heads up to parents that tall horses don't necessarily deter children from stealing them.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

7thhorsesoldier -I just loooove your horse ! You also have some good photography skills too.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Bloobabe I love your paints markings


----------



## Oldhorselady

Big Mamma....









Snickers...


----------



## trampis67

Great pics here!! I just love seeing people enjoy their horses!!


----------



## Mason72

horselady now thats a horse.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

This is Sam... He's a 2y/o Belgian gelding. My trail horse in training... We haven't actually ridden yet... I've sat on him, lunged him, started ground driving, and we walk through the woods on the trails all the time. Don't really want to RIDE til this winter, he JUST turned 2 this month. Want to be closer to 3 before we start riding, even though mentally, he's ready now. I've had him since the day he was born and can do anything with him. Can't wait to blaze the trails with him... I only have a bareback pad for him, no saddle yet. And I want to go bitless, so I'm looking into the Dr. Cooks Bitless Bridle (Thankfully they come in Draft Size!)


----------



## EmilyJoy

ThatDraftGirl said:


> This is Sam... He's a 2y/o Belgian gelding. My trail horse in training... We haven't actually ridden yet... I've sat on him, lunged him, started ground driving, and we walk through the woods on the trails all the time. Don't really want to RIDE til this winter, he JUST turned 2 this month. Want to be closer to 3 before we start riding, even though mentally, he's ready now. I've had him since the day he was born and can do anything with him. Can't wait to blaze the trails with him... I only have a bareback pad for him, no saddle yet. And I want to go bitless, so I'm looking into the Dr. Cooks Bitless Bridle (Thankfully they come in Draft Size!)



Big guy! Love that breast strap!


----------



## Endiku

My trail horse Sour. Unfortunately, when we go out on the trails, I end up doing just as much walking as she does XD wonder why?


----------



## Calming Melody

My TWH , Cash...My pride and joy!!!


----------



## Celeste

Cash reminds me of my first horse. He looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Calming Melody

Thanks , I love riding him ! Just need to get him to lose a little more weight and build up some muscle and than we get to go on some real trail ! Can't wait , I have already found one that I want to go to that has waterfalls ...it looks soooo pretty !!


----------



## Blue

This is Bart. I've had him for almost 20 years.








And this is Lacey. Draft/QH and I just love her even though she can really have a temper tantrum


----------



## lilkitty90

oh man bart and lacey are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Blue

lilkitty90 said:


> oh man bart and lacey are GORGEOUS!


Thank you! They're my babies.


----------



## Kayella

My trail horse in training, Gulliver. The second picture is my best friend riding Gully, the second time she's ever been on a horse. (And yes, his feet have since been trimmed.)


----------



## horseluver250

This is my trail "horse" Rody


----------



## EmilyJoy

lilkitty90 said:


> oh man bart and lacey are GORGEOUS!


Is Bart ever GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## RMHbaby

I do quite a few trails for fun with my mare Trudi. When I first got her, I didn't think she would ever be good on the trails. She was constantly worrying and would spook and act out. 
I'm not sure if it is because she is older and has settled down or is just more mature, but she has become such a dependable little trail horse! It has been a real pleasure to ride her  
Sorry in advance for the large photos...I'll eventually be able to comprehend how to resize them!


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Being from a Dude Ranch... there are about 30 trail horses who have grown on me over the years, but I'll pick my favourites to post only:

Stormy, a little ClydeXArab filly who went from psychotic to dreamy in the span of a year. She was the horse you couldn't let your guard down in the beginning to the horse I actually fell asleep on (not advisable): 









Daisy, an AppyxPerch mare who taught me to ride bareback and always stopped to let me back on when I landed on my behind:









Dixie:


















Rascal:









Tequila:


















Copper:









Saffron:









Bandit: 



























And of course, my boy Nikki


----------



## Blue

O My! They're all beautiful! You're a lucky girl.


----------



## bellagris

My 4 year old mare Sable

















My hubby's trail horse Slick Shoes


----------



## Blue

Very nice!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I use my mare as my trail horse. She just recently started training to be a sport horse  She's pretty high strung, but she'll settle down with more experience.

















​
I'm going to have a professional come out around Christmas time to take pictures, hopefully he'll/she'll get some good ones! Haha


----------



## Customcanines

*Nibbles*

Here's my 2 year old baby trail horse. We only walk her so far, but she has done FANTASTIC!!!! She hasn't spooked at ANYTHING!! Deer, turkeys and dogs jumping out at her, Tractors, blowing pastic, gunshots, ANYTHING!! SHe's absolutely great and will cross water and go through brush. (Well, in all honesty, she DID spook one time. I was riding next to big mound of earth, and my daughter's dog jumped on her rump from above - I think I spooked more than she did, though!!! Anyway, she's a love


----------



## QOS

She is lovely - and sounds like a million dollar baby to me!!!


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

This is my boy Little Foot. I have had him 3 months now and he is so awesome he gave me back the confidence I had lost and has made riding fun again. He is a great trail horse goes where I point him and is fearless and unspookable. He is my heart horse


----------



## tbstorm

here is the horse im riding, his name is hunter. He's a bay QH and he is fantastic on trail!


----------



## nyx

My soon to be trail horse. Shes and unspookable 2 year old quarab filly.


----------

